# Lots Of Steam Here!



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## ebtnut (Mar 9, 2017)

I worked with that engine briefly when it was on the Gettysburg RR. It's now down for 1,472-day work at Steamtown, as is CP 4-6-2 2317. Only regular steam at Steamtown now is the Baldwin 0-6-0.


----------



## ebtnut (Mar 9, 2017)

Here's a pic of the country's newest steam loco:


----------



## ebtnut (Mar 9, 2017)

Sorry - Can't seem to get the photo downloaded.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Thanks for posting! It brought back many memories from my youth and a couple of tears.


----------



## FzCruzer (Dec 24, 2016)

That is really a neat video. The cold weather / snow and the steam is pretty cool. The loco looks angry lol.


----------



## ebtnut (Mar 9, 2017)

Here's the promised pic of the U.S.'s newest steam loco, on the Northern Central RR south of York, PA.


----------



## ebtnut (Mar 9, 2017)

The old is new again.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

AWESOME! Simply awesome!!

Where is it?...More details, please!


----------



## ebtnut (Mar 9, 2017)

The operation is located at New Freedom, PA, about 12 miles south of York, PA just off I-83. Google: Steam Into History for details.


----------



## ebtnut (Mar 9, 2017)

The Valley RR, in Essex Conn., summer 2009.


----------



## ebtnut (Mar 9, 2017)

Steamtown, USA, Scranton, PA August 2009


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Some great pics of some great looking passenger trains. Some day I hope to get to Steam Town. We have a great train museum here near st louis. Many one of a kind
train equipment. Frisco 1522 used to run out of the museum but it has been silenced. Many
of the pieces are covered by a roof. It helps. We have a big boy that you can enter the cab. Worth a stop if you are in the st louis area.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

mopac said:


> Some great pics of some great looking passenger trains. Some day I hope to get to Steam Town. We have a great train museum here near st louis. Many one of a kind
> train equipment. Frisco 1522 used to run out of the museum but it has been silenced. Many
> of the pieces are covered by a roof. It helps. We have a big boy that you can enter the cab. Worth a stop if you are in the st louis area.


As a boy, way back in the late 40's and early 50's, I rode the train pulled by a steamer, from Belleville IL to St Louis. Wish that I could go back in time and relive those trips. That was also the days when the Admiral plied the Mississippi as a brand new excursion boat.


----------



## ebtnut (Mar 9, 2017)

I visited the St. Louis museum several decades ago and they do have a fine collection. The photos are in one of the little yellow boxes in one of the dozen or so shoe boxes that hold most of my slide collection. That's one of my retirement projects - scan the good slides for ease of access. Now I just need to get retired.


----------



## ebtnut (Mar 9, 2017)

C&O 614 at Thurmond, WV October 1980


----------



## ebtnut (Mar 9, 2017)

Black River and Western switches some freight at Flemington, NJ in the summer of 1989. No. 60 came from the Great Western Railway, and was a sister to Strasburg's No. 90.


----------



## ebtnut (Mar 9, 2017)

The SP ran out the last miles of their FM Trainmasters in commuter service on the San Francisco penninsula in the early 1970's. IIRC, this is San Mateo in 1972.


----------

